# LOOKING for nitro on-road racing in SW Michigan



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

As the title says....me and a friend are looking for any nitro on-road racing in SW Michigan...we live in the Benton Harbor area but will go to Grand Rapids, kalamazoo, South Bend, IN...etc.

Please help....we need our nitro fix! :freak: 

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

ok, revising this out of desperation....how bout ANYBODY who is running ANYTHING in south west michigan! anybody! Bueller...Bueller...Bueller

<crickets chirping>

If you and your neighbor are racing your riding lawnmowers against each other...let me know....I got a riding lawn mower....3 makes a class!! 

Jerrit


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, it is not SW Michigan. If you want to race Nitro On-Road, book on over to Toledo. We will be running again on the 3rd weekend in May. 

Check our site for more info. www.oneeighthracers.com


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

If you are into racing off-road Fruit Port Muskegon has a track.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=175646


----------

